# Amber Lacquer in Canada?



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I found a 92 MIM Fender Precision recently that I really like - it's light (8.6 pounds) and it came with some upgraded SD quarter pounders. It was that little ski-jump about the 16th fret like a lot of P-Basses do...However I'm not too fussed with that. I've already made arrangements to get another neck. So I wanted to do an experiment with this one.

I've always loved the look of the 70's decal - I got a couple of these from a place in Portugal (VooDoo Decals) - I have sanded the headstock down, and this is where I'm sort of stuck. I'm looking for amber tinted lacquer to get it to a more vintage tint.

I've researched this on this forum, checked Amazon, home depot. etc Where do you get Amber lacquer in Canada? Or, could I do something with less professional like Minwax? Then use locally available clear coat?
I'm in a condo, with some outside space with no access to a shop or spray booth.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Richelieu has it. Here is a 60s Strat neck that I turned into a Jazzmaster neck.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You could use a shellac which is easier to find and a clear coat on top of that. I just used a satin spray on mine once the water was dry


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

You can add a dye to your lacquer as well to get the colour you're looking for: ColorFX Dye Concentrates


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I think what I'm going to do is get the amber tint from Stewmac and blend it into the face of the headstock like this guy did (see below) using Methyl Hydrate (which you CAN get at Canadian Tire). I don't have to do the whole neck - just the face of the headstock.






I'm going to try Richelieu (thanks for the Tip jayoldschool) - they have a couple of Toronto Locations.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> You could use a shellac which is easier to find and a clear coat on top of that. I just used a satin spray on mine once the water was dry


Amber or orange shellac will give you the tint you’re looking for & smell a lot better than laquer.

You need an account to buy from richleau. What’s your location?

Nathan


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey I'm in Toronto....Richelieu has two locations here - that's what it looked like - that I need be a tradesman to buy their products. 

I emailed a company in Quebec called Dover Finishing Products - they referred me to a place in TO called John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd.
21 Primrose Avenue Toronto, ON, M6H 3V1 , 416.531.4669 

From their website the Goudey folks looks as if they sell to the public...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Seratone said:


> From their website the Goudey folks looks as if they sell to the public...


They do. There may be a few restricted products, but they operate a retail store and the manufacturing facility from that address.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Just as another option, you could use Tru-Oil tinted with a small dollop of Winsor & Newton Cadmium Yellow Artist Oil Paint (available at Michael's) mixed in. Tru-Oil has a light amber hue to it, the little bit of oil paint allows you to just bring it up to a vintage amber tone. Tru-Oil is exceedingly easy and affordable to access, simple to work with and clean up and has no environmental issues to boot. It makes a superb finish for necks and is very easy to dial in the amount of gloss or satin you wish to achieve. Many custom guitar makers choose Tru-Oil or similar oil finishes for their guitar necks because of this. After trying lacquer and shellac finishes on other projects, I've built two guitars using Tru-Oil and wouldn't hesitate to use it again as it is a great finish alternative in every way.





  








Custom Explorer Junior




__
gtone


__
Feb 21, 2017




My build from a kit. Korina body/neck, rosewood board, '79 DiMarzio PAF, Emerson Pro pots...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I needed a light amber for a restoration I was doing, asked the same question but sadly no responses so went and grabbed Varathane oil-based poly, and it matched really close to what was on the guitar (1960's Kawai Winston).

Not sure if dark enough... may be able to add an oil based amber dye?


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

The guys who run Exotic woods in Mississauga are willing to import the Mowhawk Nitro lacquer Richelieu sells. - (they also happen to be a distributor of AllParts necks). Great Customer service there.

I found a custom finishing place called Goudey Mfg. that actually has Amber Lacquer from Dover Products (again in Quebec) - I talked to a guy named Frank - They're open to the public.

Micro-brewing Stains and Lacquers - John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd.


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I ended up buying some Amber tint from Stewmac $23.00 USD - about $45 Canadian to my door  that you're supposed to dilute with Methyl Sulphate, rub on with a cloth, on a 

Goudy has all sort of tints and stains, likely for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Another vote for Goudey. They also have pre-filled spray cans of nitro lacquer available at their plant, including amber.


----------

